# How to extract .exe on a Mac?



## tammy_kuromi

I know this is probably a silly question, but how can I extract .exe on a Mac, I don't have bootcamp or Parallels. I need a simple way to open an .exe, please help? 

I'm running my Mac on Mac OS X Lion 10.7.5 if that helps anything.


----------



## scobareric

find this answer hope this will help you: http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-24044-how-to-execute-exe-file-in-macbook


----------



## tompatrick

try WineBottler http://mac.appstorm.net/how-to/virtualization/run-windows-apps-on-your-mac-free-with-wine-bottler/


----------



## Headrush

It all depends on the kind of exe file it is.

If it is a simply a self extracting zip file, you can often rename the .exe extension of the file name to .zip an double click on it.
Other times you can start /Applications/Utilities/Terminal, type *unzip*, drag the file into this window and then hit enter.

If it *isn't* a self extracting zip file, you have to use some Windows emulation type software like noted by tompatrick.
I would recommend Wineskin over Winebottler though. http://wineskin.urgesoftware.com/tiki-index.php

It's easier to use and the latest beta doesn't require X11 which is another piece of software you would have to install using Winebottler.


----------

